# LED AQUARIUM NIGHT LIGHT



## TIMBER191 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi, New here and to the world of LEDs. I'm building an aquarium out of wood in a pentagon shape. I want to build in a series of LEDs that can be used for a night light. My plan is to have different color combinations that can be turned on by push button switches that will be added to the bottom of the frame for the kids to push and decide which color they would like that night. Questions: What colors will look the coolest with a deep blue or black back ground? Can The LEDs be molded in epoxy and fiber glass? Would they look better shinning down from the lid or up from within the water or in on an angle frrom the front corners? How do I rig these? I am very handy but never played with LEDs? Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 29, 2003)

1) Probably blue or purple, maybe UV if there are UV-reactive things in the water.

2) You can set the in epoxy, I suppose you could also use fiberglass but most of that I've seen is not clear. It would make a good base or something.

3) I'd try it in the water, maybe shining down from a corner as long as the LED itself isn't visible, just the light shining into the water.

4) Rigging it is up to you. You'll want to hide the wiring as well as possible. I suppose you could permanently mount the LED's with some kind of adhesive.

5) A strange question. I don't know if you are very handy, or if you have never played with LEDs. This is something only you can answer. Are you very handy? Have you ever played with LEDs? If both are true, then, yes-- you are very handy but have never played with LEDs.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 29, 2003)

and what about the poor fish?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 29, 2003)

Good for you Bernhard! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I suggest some glow in the dark paint on some rocks and a couple of the 6W UV lights. You might come up with a new mutated species! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Just joking.......


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 29, 2003)

Alaric, 

#5 is an excellent point. We need more answers like that?

cheese


----------



## StevieRay (Dec 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
Good for you Bernhard! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I suggest some glow in the dark paint on some rocks and a couple of the 6W UV lights. You might come up with a new mutated species! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Just joking....... 

[/ QUOTE ]


Better yet, get some of these and tell everyone that prolonged exposure to UV or even leds can cause this to happen! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

